# layout ideas



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I found this thinking that this kind of "N" scale layout will work for me for a ton of reasons that concerned the most. Here's the list of what I wanted in a layout:

1. Coal or sand mine layout cause I live near both and model it VA WV border not to modern but not to early 1900's cause I'd like to also have a line added to something like the scenic train ride near Romney WVA to add to later. 

2. I need to save space with all the extra cars and such so I want to add a hiding staging area under the layout 

3 I want to add a min 3 stall roundhouse without adding very little space.'

4. Mountains I need them.

5. A Town doesn't have to be to big. A couple of houses, church, store and a road more or less I wanted to add a little spice later and add a house that is on fire per say with the fire trucks and all just for fun.

Those are my wants in this layout I need some advice were to add what and remove what. This isn't a pro-typical so specifics doesn't have to be. If I have to add some plywood to it keep it minimal and adding to the existing length is not in the picture that is why I'm choosing the small scale rather than HO. The sidings if I need to loose them so be it.
So if I can get as many opinions as I can because the more is merrier. Oh before I get the switch that would lead to the hidden staging I've not tried anything like that so anything like that but the space is there and I'm sure with your knowledge it will work.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

that looks like a really nice layout.

I'm just viewing on my phone atm, but when Iget gome I'll pull it up and study it a bit closer


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like that layout as a starting point, too. Interesting twists/turns ... hilly topography, conducise to a coaling run.

Are you planning on running DCC? That will affect required control systems, track blocks (if DC), etc.

TJ


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a DCC unit that came with a train set I bought a while back so I could learn how to use DCC. Eventually I plan to buy a full DCC system. My layouts of the past were just simple layouts on a sheet of plywood so I used a pack with a few blocks and back then DCC wasn't around yet thats how long its been since I've been able to run a train of any kind I still have most of the equipment ect... and I'll of course have to add decoders to the trains but I've read different articles on how to do that that wont be the problem its just a learning curve and I'm sure in time as I use dcc i'll know how to use it better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

DCC will work heavily in your favor with this layout ... no need for complex block wiring. You do have a reverse-loop crossover, though ... ask the DCC guys here about special requirements for that.

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I recognize that layout from a book (layout title is 'non-branching branch line') by a well know layout designer (can't remember his name).
If I had the space (HO scale) this is one of my first choices since it seems to have it all: continuous running, reverse loops for trains in either direction, plenty of switching possibilities, elevation differences with varying grades (including one very steep grade for either one way movement or helper service) and a longish branch line.
This layout is also easily expanded to the space you have. for example the branch line could be extended or the either leg of the 'L' could be lengthened.

Yes, DCC is the way to go on this layout with a couple of reversing modules. This would be a great 'N' scale layout (about 10 x 6 foot 'L' if I remember the size correctly). Please keep us up dated on the build.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

waltr I plan on expanding this layout in the future I want to build this one to in a sense "get my feet wet" in a larger layout and learning DCC at the same time. There are so many good ideas I've thought about already for future expansion with it but main thing is getting started. The use of the modules is my predicament. I trying to understand about the whole reverse loop thing with books and all but looking at the layout building it as it is I'm not sure how many of these modules I'm going to need the rest of the wiring is easy and any kind of special tools to build this is the next step I'm looking into.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

Did the name John Armstrong be it possibly?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the world of N Scale......my own learning curve came from starting small and then expanding. It took a while and a lot of thinking about what I wanted the layout to be.....just trains running around in loops or strictly switching or a combination of both. I also spent time thinking about how much time I could give to the layout (I had no plans to be married to the layout).


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

Well Carl my idea I've come up with an idea for my layout. I live in northwestern Va near WV border and we have several different kinds of industry here they are coal, lumber, and sand mine's. This area used to be the apple capital of the country but most of that has dried up and moved to WA so I figured that planning a sand and coal layout would be a good idea to go with cause of the long trains I like and not a ton of switching area's except for whats involved in the industry. I've tried to have a switching layout in years past but I ran into the problems of not building it to my liking. So I've come to the conclusion that I want to run the trains with minimal switching but still have the look of switching so some of them are there just for looks but still have a use. The only real switching I'll have is what I plan to use underneath and thats to store most of the collection of cars and loco's I have so if I want to run a different train I can call on it run it and if I want to change it I can plus using the space save's on a ton of storage. My biggest will be the use of DCC I've not used it before and the learning will be a good experience for me. I plan to start with the e-z system dcc to start I have 8 loco's to start and as always adding more in the future the digitrax will be a future investment and by them I hope to have learned enough to upgrade to it. If anything the layout is something I can start with and expand further with it


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

train_nut said:


> Did the name John Armstrong be it possibly?


Bingo.
I found the book. Its:
"The Classic Layout Designs of John Armstrong" published by Model Railroader Books.
The layout is in the chapter "The Case for Nonbranching" and the layouts name is: "French Broad Valley" and is 10 x 18 feet in HO.
The layout post above is a mirror (right-left) of the one in the book.


----------



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

good going Waltr I now have some type of reference to go by even though its done in HO I can still gather ideas I can use


----------

